# Squeaky disc brakes



## Crackle (12 Sep 2014)

Is there a cure? I got some mineral oil on the pads and now they squeak. I've taken them off and cleaned them with meths but they still squeak. I can't be doing with squeaking, so unless there's a cure you know, I'll be buying new ones.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2014)

If you dont have already, get some semi metallic pads from disco brakes appx £6.00 a pair.


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> If you dont have already, get some semi metallic pads from disco brakes appx £6.00 a pair.


That was going to be next question, what people recommend for pads as these are just basic resin ones.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> That was going to be next question, what people recommend for pads as these are just basic resin ones.




Semi Metallic's cured my squeals..


----------



## ShooglyDougie (12 Sep 2014)

I have rescued a set of pads by burning off the oil with a brazing torch, then a wee rub withvwet and dry. Seems OK so far.


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2014)

ShooglyDougie said:


> I have rescued a set of pads by burning off the oil with a brazing torch, then a wee rub withvwet and dry. Seems OK so far.


Hmm, I read about that but doesn't it glaze the pads?


----------



## 0lonerider (12 Sep 2014)

try isopropel spirit (cd cleaner)


----------



## MacB (12 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Hmm, I read about that but doesn't it glaze the pads?



Dude, £6 for a new set and £100dreds if you burn down garage/house trying to save the knackered ones....you do the math


----------



## ShooglyDougie (12 Sep 2014)

The wet and dry sand paper takes the glaze off, you might need to bed them in again, I did mine about 3 months ago and they work just like they did before I got them contaminated.


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2014)

MacB said:


> Dude, £6 for a new set and £100dreds if you burn down garage/house trying to save the knackered ones....you do the math


Yeah but, you can't use jonesy logic versus the satisfaction of having saved 6 quid.


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2014)

Do sintered pads give you more progression or are they sharper than resin?


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2014)

ShooglyDougie said:


> The wet and dry sand paper takes the glaze off, you might need to bed them in again, I did mine about 3 months ago and they work just like they did before I got them contaminated.


Tried it and it has improved. Still squeaky though. Might do a ride and see if they bed in, if not, sintered ones at 6 quid, can't argue.


----------



## Jody (12 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Do sintered pads give you more progression or are they sharper than resin?



They have quite a sharp bite even from cold.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2014)

MacB said:


> Dude, £6 for a new set and £100dreds if you burn down garage/house trying to save the knackered ones....you do the math


Do it in the garden


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2014)

Jody said:


> They have quite a sharp bite even from cold.


Are they. Well I ordered some anyway, so I'll see.


----------



## jackhandy (12 Sep 2014)

I tried Uberbike sintered in my hope drybolic calipers & they sqealed like a stuck pig.
They were so bad I got complaints from other riders at a trail centre _ Went back to resin & peace has been declared


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (13 Sep 2014)

Some discs state the use of resin pads only. Use anything else and you'll be looking at new discs fairly soon.


----------



## Cubist (14 Sep 2014)

Stick 'em in the dishwasher.


----------



## Cubist (14 Sep 2014)

I found sintered pads noisy too. I use Superstar Components Kevlar. Good bite and reasonable wear rates.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2014)

Cubist said:


> Stick 'em in the dishwasher.


Ooooh, never thought of that.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2014)

Well, they've been wiped in alchohol, flamed and washed on the pan cycle and they still squeak. They squeak less true but squeak they do. I'll wait for the sintered ones and if they squeak, well.........


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2014)

just get some semi-metallic pads and see how you get on.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> just get some semi-metallic pads and see how you get on.


I already took your advice and they are on route. I just wanted to see if I could cure them.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2014)

okey doke


----------



## Cubist (15 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Well, they've been wiped in alchohol, flamed and washed on the pan cycle and they still squeak. They squeak less true but squeak they do. I'll wait for the sintered ones and if they squeak, well.........


Did you clean the rotors?


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2014)

Cubist said:


> Did you clean the rotors?


Yes, both sides.


----------



## Motozulu (15 Sep 2014)

Same problem here - cleaned em to death but the rear still squeaks - might give the kevlar a try - is that serious about the dishwasher?


----------



## Cubist (16 Sep 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Same problem here - cleaned em to death but the rear still squeaks - might give the kevlar a try - is that serious about the dishwasher?


Yep. What's the worst that can happen? They wash really hot in a caustic detergent. If it can degrease my mums baking tray it can fettle a bit of resin. If it knackers it, replace with some Superstar Kevlars at a fiver a pop. Works for cassettes too! ( just remove any plastic spacers first........)


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2014)

Fitted the sintered ones and hey presto, no squeak. These pads are not as sharp as the resin but I presume they need to bed in.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Fitted the sintered ones and hey presto, no squeak. These pads are not as sharp as the resin but I presume they need to bed in.




Why have you gone for sintered rather then semi-metallic?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

on another note. Rub some grease onto the reverse of the pads. Apparently this help negates by dampening any vibration squeal


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Why have you gone for sintered rather then semi-metallic?


My mistake: semi-metallic not sintered.


----------



## Motozulu (17 Sep 2014)

Well booger me - washed em on the hot setting in the dishwasher (Mrs not impressed ) and VERY carefully applied grease to the back of the pads and hey presto - a full day around Degla yesterday with barely a squeak! Thanks lads!!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Well booger me - washed em on the hot setting in the dishwasher (Mrs not impressed ) and VERY carefully applied grease to the back of the pads and hey presto - a full day around Degla yesterday with barely a squeak! Thanks lads!!




Wet weather riding will be the real test...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Sep 2014)

The problem most of the time is not bedding the discs in correctly. They end up with lines similar to whats on vynel records, these resonate particularly when wet.

Cure: pads and discs off the bike, sand with emery cloth wrapped around a block of wood. Degrease after, refit and then find a hill and do lots of HARD braking - hey presto no more squealing like a pig on it's way to be lunch.


----------



## Silver Fox (9 Oct 2014)

Have a word with @SatNavSaysStraightOn, She's got some brake cleaner going spare.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> My mistake: semi-metallic not sintered.




How you getting on Crackers?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Oct 2014)

I like em squealing... It's my bell


----------



## Kevoffthetee (9 Oct 2014)

Try the race pads (white) from Uberbike. A few mates got them and they could stop a bus, quietly


----------



## Crackle (9 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> How you getting on Crackers?


Initially fine. Then a squeal started developing. Not quite sure why. Front is still fine.


----------



## subaqua (9 Oct 2014)

MacB said:


> Dude, £6 for a new set and £100dreds if you burn down garage/house trying to save the knackered ones....you do the math


yeah but he gets to play with FIRE , whats not to like . 

sensible head on now. - bin the pads , IPA the discs and get new ones from ians supplier


----------



## MacB (9 Oct 2014)

subaqua said:


> yeah but he gets to play with FIRE , whats not to like .
> 
> sensible head on now. - bin the pads , IPA the discs and get new ones from ians supplier



You have no idea how hard it was to try and give sensible advice on this thread.......this is Crax, the thought of him having some severe DIY mishap was almost too delicious


----------



## Crackle (9 Oct 2014)

MacB said:


> You have no idea how hard it was to try and give sensible advice on this thread.......this is Crax, the thought of him having some severe DIY mishap was almost too delicious


Pah!

@ianrauk I'll try that grease tip, forgot about that.


----------



## Globalti (10 Oct 2014)

Dishwashing cleans brake pads very effectively as there's nothing hotter or more caustic.

Sintered pads are semi-metallic, it's the same thing. The pad material has metal particles incorporated to reduce the wear. The consequence is that over time your discs will wear faster but you'll have sold the bike years ago by the time they need replacing. Sintered pads are noisier than plain pads because the metal particles set up a squeak but softer, plain pads will grab the disc better.


----------



## Motozulu (10 Oct 2014)

Yes they have started squealing a bit again now the wet is here - I suspect the poster was right who put it down to not being bedded in well enough. I'll do as suggested and try again.


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2014)

Or, do as I do and live with the squealing, it lets the guys around you know you are braking.


----------



## Cubist (10 Oct 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Try the race pads (white) from Uberbike. A few mates got them and they could stop a bus, quietly


Good call, they're Kevlar too. As I said, for quiet, great from cold grab Superstar Kevlar are great. Don't think I'll go back to anything else.


----------



## Cubist (10 Oct 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Yes they have started squealing a bit again now the wet is here - I suspect the poster was right who put it down to not being bedded in well enough. I'll do as suggested and try again.





Crackle said:


> Initially fine. Then a squeal started developing. Not quite sure why. Front is still fine.



Kevlar.


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> Kevlar.


Firmly implanted in thoughts........Need to see if I can bed these new ones in first. my knee is still preventing me from riding much, so don't hold your breath for feedback


----------



## Motozulu (10 Oct 2014)

Don't kevlar only last about half a ride? 

Especially at gritty, sandy Cannock?


----------



## Cubist (11 Oct 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Don't kevlar only last about half a ride?
> 
> Especially at gritty, sandy Cannock?


Stay off the brakes

The ones on my Mojo have done Cannock, Brechfa in the wet, Kirroughtrree, Degla twice, Dalbeattie and various laps of local millstone grit stuff. Still looking to have plenty of pad left.


----------



## Cubist (11 Oct 2014)

Superstar components have 25% off brake pads at the moment, use code BRAKE25 at checkout. 4 pairs of Kevlar pads for £18.75


----------



## Jody (12 Oct 2014)

Just ordered 4 sets. Seems like a pretty bargain price.


----------



## subaqua (12 Oct 2014)

kevlar is carbon fibre so will dissolve in the wet


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Oct 2014)

Organic pads are for a snack half way round for the vegi cyclist....
Think glazing and contamination are the main prob with squeel so maintenece or replace is usually all u can do..sintered are noisy but for winter there a good choice..


----------



## Motozulu (12 Oct 2014)

Kevlar pads still require the same bedding in?


----------



## Cubist (12 Oct 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Kevlar pads still require the same bedding in?


Great bite from the off


----------



## cyberknight (12 Oct 2014)

My subway discs have always squeaked, mind you the bikes only done about 200 miles since new .


----------



## Globalti (13 Oct 2014)

Sometimes chamfering the "leading" edge of the pad with a file reduces squealing.


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

Do these semi-metallic need time to bed in? They started out OK but have lost bite and gained squeal now. I just came down a local bridleway and not having been on the bike much and it being covered in leaves, my chicken levels are low, so grabbed a handful of rear brake and nothing happened. I grabbed harder and it squealed, which is what I was about to do when I remembered i had a front too!

Not having much luck on the squeal front, I may be about to change pads again. Meanwhile the front resin is fine.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Do these semi-metallic need time to bed in? They started out OK but have lost bite and gained squeal now. I just came down a local bridleway and not having been on the bike much and it being covered in leaves, my chicken levels are low, so grabbed a handful of rear brake and nothing happened. I grabbed harder and it squealed, which is what I was about to do when I remembered i had a front too!
> 
> Not having much luck on the squeal front, I may be about to change pads again. Meanwhile the front resin is fine.




I just put them in and go. I don;t seem to have the problems that you are Crackle.


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I just put them in and go. I don;t seem to have the problems that you are Crackle.


I'm not having much luck. I may strip it all back down and see whether I've missed some contamination. I did 10 miles in Wales offroad and they were fine but there was a lot of sheep shoot, maybe they don't like sheep shoot.


----------



## Jody (14 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Do these semi-metallic need time to bed in?



I set off with a new set in and the first time I had to grab some brake was down a 14% hill. First pull they were a little vague but the second pull was sharp. Third pull would have been an express ticket to A&E.


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Oct 2014)

I had noisy brakes. Going for the new pads from Disco as recommended by Ian helped. However what got rid of the noise completely was loosening off the caliper bolts a bit and then putting on the brakes to properly centre the caliper and then tightening everything up again.

Silence.


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> I had noisy brakes. Going for the new pads from Disco as recommended by Ian helped. However what got rid of the noise completely was loosening off the caliper bolts a bit and then putting on the brakes to properly centre the caliper and then tightening everything up again.
> 
> Silence.


Yes, I had thought of doing that, then forgot again, so good reminder, I'll try it.


----------



## MacB (14 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yes, I had thought of doing that, then forgot again, so good reminder, I'll try it.



feck me, you hadn't even checked/sorted alignment.....we're wasted on you


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

MacB said:


> feck me, you hadn't even checked/sorted alignment.....we're wasted on you


Oy! I had, with the old pads, not the new ones. And the old ones were new, I just contaminated them through being a clumsy klutz. I'm sure you're familiar with that


----------



## MacB (14 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Oy! I had, with the old pads, not the new ones. And the old ones were new, I just contaminated them through being a clumsy klutz. I'm sure you're familiar with that



I have no idea what you could be referring to


----------



## sheffgirl (4 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Or, do as I do and live with the squealing, it lets the guys around you know you are braking.


Went for a wet night ride on sunday, both disc brakes squealing like crazy on the downhills (it picks up a LOT of speed rolling) think I scared all the local wildlife 
I don't mind the noise, its the whole bike vibrating under me that's a little strange


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Nov 2014)

The bike shouldn't vibrate when braking. Try the suggestion mentioned earlier of undoing the bolts holding the caliper onto the mounting plate just enough so the caliper can move, then pull the brake on and hold it on, then re-tighten the bolts.


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2015)

Remember this thread. Well I still haven't completely sorted things. I've just taken out the semi-metallic and fitted resin again. main reason is that the braking performance was just getting worse and as I'm about to head to Llandegla this week, I wanted a working back brake. Even fitting the resin hasn't improved things much but it probably needs to bed in. I really wish I hadn't contaminated the pads originally. My suspicions are turning to the rotor which I've cleaned and given a light sand anyhow. It has also occured to me that perhaps one of the pistons is stuck, quite why it would I don't know but it's about the only thing I haven't now checked.


----------



## MacB (14 Feb 2015)

New bike time?


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2015)

MacB said:


> New bike time?


See, I knew it.


----------



## MacB (14 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> See, I knew it.



Sometimes the path to enlightenment just means that you need to listen to the bollocks spouted by a faceless non-entity on an internet forum


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2015)

I would like to draw a line under this thread now  At last. After a quick trip to Llandegla, the resins have bedded in and I have a brake that works and doesn't squeak. Not really sure what went wrong with the semi-metallic, maybe my cheap rotors don't like them.

The only thing is, I over bled the rear brake so there's not as much feel as I like. Not sure if that's adjustable, will check tomorrow when I do a re-lube of the chain.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Feb 2015)

Given up getting them perfect on the subway , i have worked out how they can be adjusted from both sides now but its stil a bit inconsistent.I put it down to the cheap calipers fitted but its not really worth the hassle of changing given how much its ridden .


----------



## Crackle (5 Feb 2016)

This thread again: Well not long after I said I'd cured it, the rear started squeaking again plus brake performance was just getting a bit shoot recently, like, will I stop at the end of this hill, shoot?

So I bought some Superstar resin pads and fitted them. So far, so bloody brilliant. Braking performance is so good I have to be careful not to lock the front wheel now. I shall see how this goes longer term but these pads are dramatically better than the two or three different makes I've used. I'd reached the stage where I was thinking of changing rotors and if that didn't work, upgrading the brakes. No need now. There also seems to be more feel and I note the Superstar pad spring is quite differently shaped to others I've used.


----------

